# Mcc during lightnng



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Whichever answer is the correct one, still sounds like fun! Video or it didn’t happen!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I stand clear of gear during lighting storms. 
Saw one MCC blow a bucket years ago. 
Also heard one of our older indoor 4160 transformers sing out LOUD when lighting hit a substation 10 miles away. Seconds later power dropped out. 

Remember, when lighting hits, it takes all paths to ground. Thank goodness for well bonded systems, right.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Seen good shocks from video games, dishwashers, etc. 
Stay away from metal or anything connected to metal.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Couple of random thoughts- Lightning follows no rules. It does whatever the heck if wants to do. -and- When it's your day, it's your day. I don't tempt fate, but I don't think fear of the boogie man is a good way to run your life. 

Probably most of us have seen all manner of random electrical blowups from lightning. Some quite dramatic. If I let it wear on me, I'd never go near anything that operates on electricity during a storm.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

We missed one of the strikes on a field pump. The pond started to fill up so the boss went to check the pump station. 

The guts of the digital meter are laying a few feet from the pole and the meter base is toast. Hopefully the transformers are ok especially as there only 2 weeks old. I dont think the meter can be saved..:sad:


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

tjb said:


> Whichever answer is the correct one, still sounds like fun! Video or it didn’t happen!


no video but i have a picture


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A tub of Simple Green wipes and a Mr Clean Magic Eraser and that'll be good as new. :wink:


----------

